# postifx not working anymore

## numerodix

I set up postfix according to the gentoo desktop manual, along with apache and squirrelmail. I've been using the web interface to send and receive emails for about 2 months. I also have dyndns which in theory should ensure that mail sent from my box isn't rejected due to a failing dns lookup.

All was well for a while but now I can't send mail anymore. There have been no new versions installed for any of the packages to my knowledge but now I get a timeout when trying to send mail. postfix will start and gives no errors but sending mail via pine returns: "Error sending: SMTP greeting failure: 421 SMTP connection went away!"

When I check the log for "everything" (no separate log for postfix), I see..

 *Quote:*   

> Jan 30 19:35:02 [postfix/smtpd] warning: connect #10 to subsystem /var/spool/postfix/private/proxymap: No such file or directory
> 
> Jan 30 19:35:12 [postfix/smtpd] fatal: connect #11 to subsystem /var/spool/postfix/private/proxymap: No such file or directory
> 
> Jan 30 19:35:13 [postfix/master] warning: process /usr/lib/postfix/smtpd pid 1460 exit status 1
> ...

 

Any idea what the problem is?

----------

## kashani

This is the second such problem with Postfix is as many days. Can you think of anything that might have lead up to this?

For the fix see last nights thread

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=32689

kashani

----------

## kashani

A-HA! I think I found it

ftp://postfix.primelink1.net/mirrors/postfix-release/official/postfix-2.0.3.RELEASE_NOTES

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Version 2.0.1 introduces the proxymap service for centralized table
> 
> lookup. The upgrade procedure adds the proxymap service to the
> ...

 

I would guess that you recently upgraded to Postfix 2.0x from Postfix1.1.x and didn't run the postinstall scripts. I must not have run into the problem because I removed Postfix and installed from scratch because I have too much free time.  :Smile: 

kashani

----------

## numerodix

You're right, stupid mistake. In fact I overwrote all the config files and it seems to be working again.

----------

